# Как узнать, имеется ли йодная недостаточность?



## Николай51 (6 Мар 2014)

А зачем мне сказала врач нарисовать полосочку йодом на руке и посмотреть, как скоро она пропадёт? Это как то с этим связанно?


----------



## La murr (6 Мар 2014)

Николай51 написал(а):


> а зачем мне сказала врач нарисовать полосочку йодом на руке и посмотреть как скоро она пропадёт? это как то с этим связанно?


Так можно отследить йодную недостаточность, Николай. Наблюдается период времени, за который йодная полоска (сетка) обесцвечивается.
Существует несколько видов йодной недостаточности.
Один из них - остеохондрозные проявления йодной недостаточности.
Такие проявления выражаются в мышечных болях, слабости, радикулите - как поясничном, так и грудном.


----------



## doc (6 Мар 2014)

Николай51 написал(а):


> а зачем мне сказала врач нарисовать полосочку йодом на руке и посмотреть как скоро она пропадёт? это как то с этим связанно?


Самый достоверный способ определения функции щитовидной железы - определение уровней гормонов Т3, Т4 и ТТГ в крови.
Существует более простой, но достаточно информативный способ - замер утренней температуры тела. Он делается не поднимаясь с постели сразу после пробуждения. Если в организме нет дефицита фолиевой кислоты, то базальная температура позволяет достоверно определить, есть или нет дефицит гормонов щитовидки.


----------



## La murr (6 Мар 2014)

*doc*, предпочту стандартный анализ крови на уровень гормонов щитовидной железы.


----------



## Николай51 (6 Мар 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Так можно отследить йодную недостаточность, Николай. Наблюдается период времени, за который йодная полоска (сетка) обесцвечивается.
> Существует несколько видов йодной недостаточности.
> Один из них - остеохондрозные проявления йодной недостаточности.
> Такие проявления выражаются в мышечных болях, слабости, радикулите - как поясничном, так и грудном.


намазал я руки йодом и дальше что делать?



doc написал(а):


> Самый достоверный способ определения функции щитовидной железы - определение уровней гормонов Т3, Т4 и ТТГ в крови.
> Существует более простой, но достаточно информативный способ - замер утренней температуры тела. Он делается не поднимаясь с постели сразу после пробуждения. Если в организме нет дефицита фолиевой кислоты, то базальная температура позволяет достоверно определить, есть или нет дефицит гормонов щитовидки.


а что такое базальная температура? ничего не понимаю.


----------



## La murr (6 Мар 2014)

Николай51 написал(а):


> намазал я руки йодом и дальше что делать?


Для того, чтобы определить нехватку йода в организме необходимо провести простой тест. Нанести йодную сетку на поверхность предплечья или бедра и проследить за тем, как быстро она исчезнет. Если она исчезнет буквально через несколько часов - организм нуждается в йоде, если сетка пропадет только сутки или больше - йод организму не требуется. За подробной консультацией лучше обратиться к эндокринологу и сдать анализы.

Базальная температура (БТ) – это температура тела, измеренная в прямой кишке.


----------



## Николай51 (6 Мар 2014)

Рыбьим жиром в детском саду закармливали (такая гадость).[/quote] да, помню эту бяку.))) у моего отца начались проблемы с щитовидкой когда мы перехали в мурманск и кстати радикулитом он в то время заболел,но реально похудел а я мой вес стабильный.


----------



## doc (6 Мар 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> *doc*, предпочту стандартный анализ крови на уровень гормонов щитовидной железы.


Он денежку стоит. А тут халява. Такой способ можно применить до анализа, чтобы сориентироваться, нужен ли он вообще. А особенно помогает сэкономить при подборе дозы тироксина и тому подобных препаратов.



Николай51 написал(а):


> а что такое базальная температура? ничего не понимаю.


Базальная - температура при пробуждении, когда нет погрешности, связанной с работой пищеварения и мышц.


----------



## Николай51 (6 Мар 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Для того, чтобы определить нехватку йода в организме необходимо провести простой тест. Нанести йодную сетку на поверхность предплечья или бедра и проследить за тем, как быстро она исчезнет. Если она исчезнет буквально через несколько часов - организм нуждается в йоде, если сетка пропадет только сутки или больше - йод организму не требуется. За подробной консультацией лучше обратиться к эндокринологу и сдать анализы.
> 
> Базальная температура (БТ) – это температура тела, измеренная в прямой кишке.


Хорошее чувство юмора у доктора...) Я лучше йодом обмажусь))))


----------



## doc (6 Мар 2014)

Николай51 написал(а):


> хорошее чувство юмора у доктора...) я лучше йодом обмажусь))))


Нет, в прямой кишке замерять не нужно, оставим это дамам с женскими гормональными проблемами. Для щитовидки замеряется традиционно, под мышкой.


----------



## La murr (6 Мар 2014)

Вот так всегда... 
Андрей Петрович, уж тогда раскройте все карты, пожалуйста: какие показания температуры о чём свидетельствуют? Мне, как обладателю аутоиммунного заболевания ЩЖ, не лишне будет тоже знать.


----------



## Николай51 (6 Мар 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Нет, в прямой кишке замерять не нужно, оставим это дамам с женскими гормональными проблемами. Для щитовидки замеряется традиционно, под мышкой.


Т.е. утром проснуться измерить температуру. Т.е.если она высокая то проблемы с щитовидкой?

вот уже пол часа прошло как я намазался,йодные полоски слегка побледнели.


----------



## Palych (6 Мар 2014)

Николай51 написал(а):


> а зачем мне сказала врач нарисовать полосочку йодом на руке и посмотреть как скоро она пропадёт? это как то с этим связанно?


Может как раз наследственность?


----------



## doc (6 Мар 2014)

Николай51 написал(а):


> Т.е. утром проснуться измерить температуру. Т.е.если она высокая то проблемы с щитовидкой?


Да, утренний замер, не вставая с постели. Для чистоты эксперимента я цифры пока не называю.


----------



## Николай51 (6 Мар 2014)

Palych написал(а):


> Может как раз наследственность?


Вполне реально.У меня не очень хорошая наследственность, у дедушки и бабушки был сахарный диабет.


----------



## doc (6 Мар 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Андрей Петрович, уж тогда раскройте все карты, пожалуйста: какие показания температуры о чём свидетельствуют? Мне, как обладателю аутоиммунного заболевания ЩЖ, не лишне будет тоже знать.


У женщин, кстати, цифры колеблются вместе с циклом, так как женские гормоны тоже влияют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Мар 2014)

А надо йодом помазать там где базальная температура меряется.

И откуда такая информация про такую диагностику!!


----------



## doc (6 Мар 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А надо йодом помазать там где базальная температура меряется.
> 
> И откуда такая информация про такую диагностику!!


Первое издание Тревелл и Симонса.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Мар 2014)

И это признают только они или вся медицинская общественность?
И почему весь мир меряет базальную температуру в прямой кишке, а они нет?
Хотя и во рту можно, главное, чтобы не после прямой кишки.

Но вообще-то мой посыл был про йод.


----------



## doc (6 Мар 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И это признают только они, или вся медицинская общественность?


"Я вам не скажу за всю Одессу..."
Я пользуюсь лет 20, здорово помогает в работе. Лечение часто плохо идёт, если щитовидка не фурычит.
Вместо нерадивых эндокринологов, например, иногда приходится подбирать пациентам правильную дозировку L-тироксина. Экономичный и удобный способ.
Йодом мазать не нужно перед замером.


----------



## Николай51 (6 Мар 2014)

Прошло 2 часа 40минут, йод выцвел наполовину.


----------



## Palych (6 Мар 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Для того, чтобы определить нехватку йода в организме необходимо провести простой тест. Нанести йодную сетку на поверхность предплечья или бедра и проследить за тем, как быстро она исчезнет


Меня терзают смутные сомнения . Я конечно не врач, но так как имею некоторые специфические познания из области криминалистики, знаю, что йод достаточно интенсивно испаряется при температуре тела. Это свойство йода применяется при выявлении следов пальцев рук окуриванием парами йода с помощью йодной трубки. Т.е. кристаллический йод помещается в специальную трубку с грушей. Возгонка паров йода идет от тепла ладоней. Оседают пары йода на потожировых следах рук человека на пористых поверхностях типа бумаги. Но. Надо очень быстро выявленные следы пальцев рук зафиксировать (сфотографировать) так как йод с бумаги также быстро и бесследно исчезает.
Вот поэтому думаю, а при способе указанном выше оценивается йододефицит или скорость испарения йода при температуре тела?
Может надо эти полоски закрывать чем-нибудь типа полиэтиленовой пленки?
Вот если провести эксперимент: Нанести две тестовые полоски, одну прикрыть плотным не дышащим материалом, а вторую оставить открытой. Разница будет или нет? Я думаю, да.


----------



## Николай51 (6 Мар 2014)

Palych написал(а):


> Меня терзают смутные сомнения . Я конечно не врач, но так как имею некоторые специфические познания из области криминалистики, знаю, что йод достаточно интенсивно испаряется при температуре тела. Это свойство йода применяется при выявлении следов пальцев рук окуриванием парами йода с помощью йодной трубки. Т.е. кристаллический йод помещается в специальную трубку с грушей. Возгонка паров йода идет от тепла ладоней. Оседают пары йода на потожировых следах рук человека на пористых поверхностях типа бумаги. Но. Надо очень быстро выявленные следы пальцев рук зафиксировать (сфотографировать) так как йод с бумаги также быстро и бесследно исчезает.
> Вот поэтому думаю, а при способе указанном выше оценивается йододефицит или скорость испарения йода при температуре тела?
> Может надо эти полоски закрывать чем-нибудь типа полиэтиленовой пленки?
> Вот если провести эксперимент: Нанести две тестовые полоски, одну прикрыть плотным не дышащим материалом, а вторую оставить открытой. Разница будет или нет? Я думаю, да.





не знаю,мне сказали так сделать я так и сделал. ещё я мажу ихтиолом ягодицу т.к. у меня там гнойник от неправильно поставленных уколов,дырочка в диаметре авторучки.


----------



## Palych (6 Мар 2014)

Николай51 написал(а):


> не знаю,мне сказали так сделать я так и сделал



Так, мне стало интересно. Завтра с утра попробую провести эксперимент:



Palych написал(а):


> Нанести две тестовые полоски, одну прикрыть плотным не дышащим материалом, а вторую оставить открытой.


----------



## La murr (7 Мар 2014)

У меня йод поглощается организмом моментально! Да, есть недостаточность функции щитовидной железы (гипотиреоз), но развилась она на фоне аутоиммунного тиреоидита. А препараты йода мне противопоказаны - число антител и так зашкаливает...


----------



## Palych (7 Мар 2014)

В 8 часов нанес по полоске йода на два предплечья. На одном обмотал пищевой пленкой. Ждем результатов.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Мар 2014)

Palych написал(а):


> Меня терзают смутные сомнения . Я конечно не врач, но так как имею некоторые специфические познания из области криминалистики, знаю, что йод достаточно интенсивно испаряется при температуре тела. Это свойство йода применяется при выявлении следов пальцев рук окуриванием парами йода с помощью йодной трубки. Т.е. кристаллический йод помещается в специальную трубку с грушей. Возгонка паров йода идет от тепла ладоней. Оседают пары йода на потожировых следах рук человека на пористых поверхностях типа бумаги. Но. Надо очень быстро выявленные следы пальцев рук зафиксировать (сфотографировать) так как йод с бумаги также быстро и бесследно исчезает.
> Вот поэтому думаю, а при способе указанном выше оценивается йододефицит или скорость испарения йода при температуре тела?
> Может надо эти полоски закрывать чем-нибудь типа полиэтиленовой пленки?
> Вот если провести эксперимент: Нанести две тестовые полоски, одну прикрыть плотным не дышащим материалом, а вторую оставить открытой. Разница будет или нет? Я думаю, да.


Поэтому весь мир и не делает этого исследования.


----------



## Palych (7 Мар 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Поэтому весь мир и не делает этого исследования.


То есть мои сомнения не безосновательны?


----------



## doc (7 Мар 2014)

То есть мазать кожу йодом - пустое занятие.


----------



## Palych (7 Мар 2014)

Прошло 3.5 часа. Можно уже сделать предварительные выводы. Полоска йода, не закрытая пленкой заметно бледнее той, которая прикрыта пищевой пленкой. Это получается, что на правой руке у меня йододефицит, а на левой нет? Странный у меня организм .


----------



## La murr (7 Мар 2014)

Palych написал(а):


> Это получается, что на правой руке у меня йододефицит, а на левой нет? Странный у меня организм .


Моё мнение - условия эксперимента сознательно изменены испытателем. Отсюда результат.


----------



## Palych (7 Мар 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Моё мнение - условия эксперимента сознательно изменены испытателем


Я всего-навсего исключил факт испаряемости йода. Получается, что организм у меня йод не впитывает, а он только испаряется с кожи. Считаю, что применять такой тест на наличие йододефицита в организме - близко к шаманству и гаданию на кофейной гуще. Либо надо во время теста исключить влияние внешних факторов, т.е. исключить доступ воздуха к нанесенной тест-полоске и тогда уже смотреть за какое время исчезнет полоска (организм впитает йод)



Palych написал(а):


> Вот если провести эксперимент: Нанести две тестовые полоски, одну прикрыть плотным не дышащим материалом, а вторую оставить открытой. Разница будет или нет? Я думаю, да.


И условия эксперимента я не менял, как раз и хотел выяснить, влияет ли факт испарения на результаты или нет.


----------



## La murr (7 Мар 2014)

*Palych*, вот что нашла:


> Дисфункция щитовидной железы - это очень серьезное и, к сожалению, часто  встречающееся заболевание. Этот способ профилактики подходит лишь тем, у кого заболевание щитовидной железы в начальной стадии. Попробуйте "подкормить" щитовидную железу йодными аппликациями. Дозы подбирать индивидуальные. Этот "йодный массаж" поможет нормализовать функцию этой железы. То есть он подходит и при нехватке, и при избытке гормона.
> 
> Индивидуальный подбор дозы йода
> На ночь, перед сном, нужно нанести на правое предплечье (между запястьем и локтем) три йодные полоски. Делайте мазки на внешней (не на внутренней, где видны сосуды) стороне. Первая полоска должна быть бледной: проведите по коже легко, ваткой с йодом, один раз. Вторая полоска должна быть более насыщенной, средней интенсивности, третья – еще темнее предыдущей. Утром вы увидите, какие полоски бесследно исчезли, то есть какая доза йода впиталась кожей полностью. Ведь наша кожа не только выделяет, дышит, но и впитывает.
> ...


----------



## Palych (7 Мар 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Palych, вот что нашла:


И всё исчезает - плохо, остаются - тоже плохо. В принципе, при таком варианте диагностики усредняются ошибки. Может данный способ и имеет право на существование, но точность у него 2-3 километра. Точнее анализов ничего не покажет.


----------

